# Cinnamon Creamed Honey



## bulldozerbert (Nov 28, 2016)

how much cinnamon do you add per pound? I looked but cannot find any threads . Thanks


----------



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

bulldozerbert said:


> how much cinnamon do you add per pound? I looked but cannot find any threads . Thanks


I used 1/4 cup per 10 lbs. The flavor was not strong enough. I'll probably go to 1/2 cup per 10 lbs next year


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Use the finest Cinnamon you can buy...from Vietnam. One cup, or 3.73 ounces, per 60 lbs. Will have a great flavor. BUT the source of the Cinnamon is critical as there is a lot of inferior stuff out there.


----------



## Stifiejohn (Apr 18, 2018)

Is 1/8 cup of ground cinnamon per 10 lbs. of honey, the correct ratio? For making Cinnamon Creamed Honey


----------

